# Tritton AX Pro 5.1 Headset rauscht am neuen PC (Klinken) & Toslink liefert nur 2.1



## Chamy (30. August 2012)

Hallo, 

ich habe seit einem halben Jahr mein Tritton AX Pro. An meinem alten Rechner konnte ich dieses nicht nutzen da ich keinen Digitalen Anschluss hatte. (Toslink). Da hatte ich es mit dem mitgelieferten Klinkenadapter versucht (Headset zu -> USB + 3 Klinken (grün, orange & schwarz) + rosa Klinke für Mic) Dies hat immer ein nerviges Hintergrundrauschen erzeugt. Bei Musik / Games, fiel es nicht immer auf. Doch an Stellen an denen es leisen bis keinen Ton gab hörte man das Störgeräusch. 

Nun habe ich meinen neuen PC und dachte am alten ging es nicht da das Mainboard ******* war. Doch es ist beim neuen ganz genau so. Es macht die selben nervigen Geräusche. Und wenn ich meine  Decoderbox an mein HS schließe und diese per Toslink an den PC verbinde bekomme ich nur 2.1 Sound. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen wie ich per Lichtleiter 5.1 Sound erhalte oder das Klinkenproblem behoben werden kann 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2012)

ALso, das rauschen kommt evlt. wegen der schlechten Soundkarte bzw eben onboardsound, oder aber das USB-Teil des Headsets wandelt den Sound "mies" um, so dass ein Rauschen dazukomment. Und optisch 5.1 geht nur mit Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect, was in Echtzeit bei Spielen den Surroundsound in ein digtales Sighnal "einpackt". Gegen das Rauschen könnte eine neue Soundkarte schon für 30-40€ helfen, aber da solltest Du das mit dem USB-Adapter mal bei einem Kumpel probieren, der eine bessere Soundkarte hat, ob es da auch rauscht. 

Für das digitale wäre eine Karte mit Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect nötig, die kostet dann eher 50-60€. Steht bei dem Tritton denn was von "Dolby Digital" oder so dabei?


----------



## Chamy (30. August 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ALso, das rauschen kommt evlt. wegen der schlechten Soundkarte bzw eben onboardsound, oder aber das USB-Teil des Headsets wandelt den Sound "mies" um, so dass ein Rauschen dazukomment. Und optisch 5.1 geht nur mit Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect, was in Echtzeit bei Spielen den Surroundsound in ein digtales Sighnal "einpackt". Gegen das Rauschen könnte eine neue Soundkarte schon für 30-40€ helfen, aber da solltest Du das mit dem USB-Adapter mal bei einem Kumpel probieren, der eine bessere Soundkarte hat, ob es da auch rauscht.
> 
> Für das digitale wäre eine Karte mit Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect nötig, die kostet dann eher 50-60€. Steht bei dem Tritton denn was von "Dolby Digital" oder so dabei?


 
Mhh ok dann reicht sogar das neue Board nicht für mein HS aus. Also auf der Decoderbox steht: Dolby Digital / Dolby Digital Pro Logic II. Ist es das was ich brauch?
Welche Soundkarte könntest du mir empfehlen? Und brauche ich eine mit Dititalen Ausgang oder reicht eine mit Klinken. Und bei dem USB Stecker handelt es sich glaube ich nur um die Stromversorgung oder nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2012)

Also, die Frage ist halt: rauscht es nur wegen der schlechten onboard-Soundkarte? DANN reicht eine Asus Xonar für 30-40€, zB ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , und daher solltest Du das Headset mal an einer "guten" Soundkarte testen, damit Du weißt, ob es wirklich hilft. 

Wenn es aber mit dem Adapter des Headsets zu tun hat und eine Soundkarte für 30-40€ das Rauschen nicht beseitigt, müsstest Du es digital machen. Natürlich brauchst Du dann eine Karte mit digitalem Ausgang UND eben Dolby Digital Live, da der Decoder vom Tritton offenbar Dolby Digital beherrscht, so eine ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gunzi (25. September 2012)

Das Problem ist warscheinlich der USB-Anschluss, da Mainboards normal Probleme mit Elektrischen/Magnetischen Feldern () haben. War bei mir das selbe (Tritton AX Pro 1.5), Problem wurde mit einem Steckdosen->USB-Adapter gelöst  Hoofe ich konnte fast 4 Wochen später noch helfen, viel Spass mit deinem wie ich finde verdammt guten Headset


----------



## Chamy (25. September 2012)

Gunzi schrieb:


> Das Problem ist warscheinlich der USB-Anschluss, da Mainboards normal Probleme mit Elektrischen/Magnetischen Feldern () haben. War bei mir das selbe (Tritton AX Pro 1.5), Problem wurde mit einem Steckdosen->USB-Adapter gelöst  Hoofe ich konnte fast 4 Wochen später noch helfen, viel Spass mit deinem wie ich finde verdammt guten Headset


 
Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! DANKE! Jawoll des geht wirklich. Minimal hört man noch was aber es darf nichteinmal Rauschen genannt werden. Aber das ist jetzt nicht schlimm. Das höre ich nicht mehr im Normalbetrieb. Super Sache!


----------



## M4x0x (9. Juli 2014)

Ich denke nicht, dass das Problem bei der Soundkarte liegt, sondern daran, dass man den USB-Stecker in das gleiche Gerät steckt wie die Klinken. Daher habe ich versucht den USB-Stecker direkt in einen Adapter auf Steckdose zu stecken und seit dem habe ich kein Problem mehr. Für Laptops ist mir bisher keine Lösung eingefallen.


----------



## puntja (28. August 2014)

Sorry das ich den Thread hochhole! Aber ich habe das selbe Problem! Versorge ich das Headset ueber einen Externen Stromadapter mit Strom (iPhone Ladestecker), ist das Rauschen zwar weg, aber mein Mikro geht nicht 

Jemand ne Idee?


----------

